# GPU-Z 0.1.9 Bugs ONLY



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2008)

I get one reboot problem is not totally fixed in 1.9...it works fine if you open it multiple times. However when you overclock the card when you open gpu-z up its fine however if you go to open it up a second time the system will reboot.

The resualts can be dublicated

Vista x64 SP1

Forceware 174.74

9600GT

vista fully patched running on

amd 3600= brisbane @ 2.66Ghz
4GB ram dual channel running t 667mhz


----------



## choppy (Apr 3, 2008)

xpertvision is not recognised as subvendor


----------



## bumbar (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello!

Bios saving on X1950GT still not working. Everything else works fine.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have never had any problems with any version of gpu-z


----------



## pagalms (Apr 3, 2008)

Temperatures are still incorrect by 10 degrees on 8800GTS G80.


----------



## choppy (Apr 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> i have never had any problems with any version of gpu-z



its a BUGS ONLY thread, theres no need for your post


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 3, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Temperatures are still incorrect by 10 degrees on 8800GTS G80.



i didnt know that GPUz showed temps......


----------



## dwax (Apr 3, 2008)

Still get freeze up on splash screen with ver. 0.1.9. Have to hold button to hard shut down. Then get a blue screen on start up.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 3, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> i didnt know that GPUz showed temps......


----------



## GRABibus (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

for me, with 0.1.8 version,  i had only the problem of spash screen on the desktop and no reboot problem. The 0.1.9 version solves this splash screen problem, so for me it works fine.


----------



## atidude (Apr 5, 2008)

It cant detect the gpu clock, but the sensors tab detects it correctly.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 6, 2008)

*GPUz wont recognize crossfire*

Ok, I have verified at the crossfire is working through games and 3dmark.  I am getting the correct results, but with GPUz and with rivatuner it only sees 1 video card.

Is there any reason why?


----------



## xu^ (Apr 7, 2008)

doesnt recognise vendor of my 6600gt in 2nd rig (its an msi)


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 7, 2008)

if the subvendor id is 0 then your vendor did not bother to put their id into the bios, no way for gpuz to detect the vendor then


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 7, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> if the subvendor id is 0 then your vendor did not bother to put their id into the bios, no way for gpuz to detect the vendor then



The biggest brand is: "Noname"


----------



## xu^ (Apr 7, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> if the subvendor id is 0 then your vendor did not bother to put their id into the bios, no way for gpuz to detect the vendor then




ahh thanks ,will remmember for future


----------



## TonyLinguini (Apr 7, 2008)

I have used the lasy 4 builds with no problems. With 0.1.9 the system hangs and I have to power down.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

My shaders went away as of last version...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2008)

which number is wrong and what should it be according to your research on the internet?

edit: nevermind i thought you were talking about number of gpu shaders not the frequency


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey w1zz any idea whats causing this...by looking at all the improvements youve been doing it seems the coding all of a suddun got all kinda of complex is that the reason?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> which number is wrong and what should it be according to your research on the internet?



hmm if we can find the multi between core and shaders it shouldnt be to hard....if you want and you give me the info i can e-mail nvidia for you w1zz...ill try and search the net.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2008)

yes great idea .. email nvidia .. rofl


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey w1zz any idea whats causing this...by looking at all the improvements youve been doing it seems the coding all of a suddun got all kinda of complex is that the reason?



every day more and more people use gpu-z
since more people use it, the people who can't use it, want to use it too
so they spend their time to register here and report bugs

completely normal


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

do you program gpu-z in C# or C+ like you do sys tool?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> every day more and more people use gpu-z
> since more people use it, the people who can't use it, want to use it too
> so they spend their time to register here and report bugs
> 
> completely normal



I never really noticed TPU until I joined here, but now that I am, I see TPU everywhere!

GPUz is a great program, and nobody else has anything that can compare.  I think its a great program wizz and I thank you for making it!

I think its great that there is a forum like this that can help resolve issues with it too! Helped me!


----------



## Simri (Apr 9, 2008)

Bios dump from ATI R600 with GPU-Z.0.1.9 become corrupt.

*Example:*

Dump from ATIWinFlash 2.0.0.7 (Correct)

```
U.x.....................<.....IBM&.............. 761295520......................
07/04/07 12:08..8......../.........L.d........B1............113-BA0602-100.R600.
PCI_EXPRESS.DDR3...113-B00602-100 R600 GDDR3_8Mx32 512bit 512MB 507e/514m       
               .....YOU HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PL
EASE REFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLATION....(C
) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER010.047.000.000.024849.S3B
00602.100.335394  .35610
```

Corrupt BIOS dump from GPU-Z.0.1.9 (HD 2900XT)

```
U.x.....................<...M&..M&.............. 761....20..................07/0
07/0 12: 12:8...8..../.../.....L...L........................BA06BA0600.R00.RPCI_
PCI_ESS.ESS....1...1006000600 R60 R6DDR3DDR332 532 5t 51t 51....507em   m       
            ........HAVEHAVE CON CONED TED TOWEROWERLE TLE TUR VUR V CAR CAREASE
EASEER TER T....E 'G....NG SED GED G' FO' FO....OPER....DWARSTALSTAL....ON......
) 19....005,.... Tec....ogie....c. .....BIOS....TI V....0.040.000.0048494849....
0060....0.33  .3  .3   .
```

Corrupt BIOS dump from GPU-Z.0.1.9 (FireGL V7600)

```
U.x.....................<...M&..M&.............. 761....20..................07/0
U.z.....................@.......M6.............. 761....20......................
09/1.... 09:....5........5.........L............................B002....01.F....
600.....EXPR....DDR3....13-B....1-10....L R6....DDR3....x32 ....it 5.... 601....
0m  ....    ....   .....YOU .... NOT....NECT....HE P.... CAB....O YO....IDEO....
D.PL.... REF....O TH....ETTI....TART....UIDE....R PR.... HAR....E IN....LATI....
..(C....88-2.... ATI....hnol....s In....ATOM....BK-A....ER01....0.00....0.02....
.S3B....1.10....7800....0594....    .....B00....Conf............ATOM......e.....
........@.......PCIR............z.<.....ATI ....BIOS
```


----------



## imbecelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Using a Gainward Bliss 8800GT Golden Sample together with the ForceWare driver that came with it which is 169.32. Think it's supposed to be a Vista driver but they modded the INF file to support XP-32bit. The GPU-Z version I'm using is 0.1.9.

What I am wondering is that why is the GPU Clock Shader is empty? Anyone has any similar experiences? I tried using another driver version 169.21 WHQL, not the BETA version which my friend is using without problem.

Below are the screenshots.

ForceWare 169.21







ForceWare 169.32


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2008)

imbecelle do you have an instant messenger? my contact details are on the left of this post


----------



## imbecelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeap I do, just added you.


----------



## Bentley (Apr 11, 2008)

The fan speed reading got a bit odd low in this version


----------



## Duxx (Apr 11, 2008)

Temps between GPU-Z and ATItool are about ~10 degrees off.. Is there one to which is more accurate, are they reading from the same place?  Just curious,


----------



## Bentley (Apr 12, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Temps between GPU-Z and ATItool are about ~10 degrees off.. Is there one to which is more accurate, are they reading from the same place?  Just curious,



GPU-Z temp reading does exactly match the Catalyst CCC reading


----------



## charlesyan (Apr 14, 2008)

*For PCI-E 2.0&1.0 detect*

I want to know what's the meaning of the picture of the mark and what does the GPU-Z 0.1.9 define for the part of PCI-E.TKS!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 14, 2008)

charles it means your card can support pcie 2.0 x16 and its currently running at pcie 1.x x16


----------



## charlesyan (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you,W1zzard.
I want to know that GPU-Z detect PCI-E version of the standard.
For example:
Which version GPU-Z detect on the front "@"?  
Which version GPU-Z detect behind "@"?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 14, 2008)

in front of the @ is what the card says it can support. behind the @ is what it is actually running at. so in your case the card supports pcie 2.0 but only runs at 1.x mode in your current motherboard


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 14, 2008)

Fan speed reported as 0%

BUT fan is actually spinning... and quite fast too.

(HD 3850 AGP powercolor)

***EDIT***
After extensive reseach and BIOS hacking, I conclude that the powercolor AGP is broken by design. The fanspeed is FIXED at 100%. The settings read by GPU-Z are bogus. Although NOT GPU-Zs fault. I think the "registers" for fan control are working, they are just NOT connected to the actual fan. Hence the BIOS has "virtual" fanspeed temp control.


----------



## charlesyan (Apr 15, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> in front of the @ is what the card says it can support. behind the @ is what it is actually running at. so in your case the card supports pcie 2.0 but only runs at 1.x mode in your current motherboard



Dear W1zzard,Thank you very munch.

but my card is HD2600 and It's not PCI-E 2.0 Card,my motherboard is intel X48 and it's PCI-E 2.0 board.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2008)

charlesyan said:


> Dear W1zzard,Thank you very munch.
> 
> but my card is HD2600 and It's not PCI-E 2.0 Card,my motherboard is intel X48 and it's PCI-E 2.0 board.



interesting .. gpuz just reports what the card/mobo reports. can you check with everest if it shows the same?


----------



## eyecall (Apr 16, 2008)

*ATI Crossfire Shows Disabled*

GPU-Z Version 0.1.9 Shows Crossfire disable
I have Catalyst Driver Version 8.3
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Nevember (Apr 22, 2008)

*Blank tab screens?*

Hi!

Have an odd problem with the tabs showing up with nothing on them.... they actually blink quickly with what they are supposed to show, and then the following happens:




When I mouse over the actually viewing area, some of the fields _do_ appear, as seen in the right-most images. What's going on?!?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

Nevember said:


> Hi!
> 
> Have an odd problem with the tabs showing up with nothing on them.... they actually blink quickly with what they are supposed to show, and then the following happens:
> When I mouse over the actually viewing area, some of the fields _do_ appear, as seen in the right-most images. What's going on?!?



Can you please go to user CP and fill out your PC specs, or at least post that info?

It will help greatly with helping you!


----------



## Nevember (Apr 22, 2008)

*Found out more; no GPU-Z bug*

FYI, it seems that my problem only occurs when I am running CubeDesktop 1.3.1; still don't know -why- that causes the problem, but it's not just CPU-Z; I just found another app that the same thing happens when I've got CubeDesktop running. So I don't think it's a bug on this end; seems more like a bug on CubeDesktop.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 22, 2008)

I ran the same video card on two OS. The GPU Clock are show the wrong speeds in x64. Therefore showing the wrong specs (Pixel,Shader,Bandwidth) On x64 the speeds it's showing is the 2d clock speeds.


----------



## alom (Apr 24, 2008)

*pci-e bw is wrong*

pci-e bandwidth is wrong

sb told me pls, where is the pics i uploaded before?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2008)

"Bandwidth" is memory bandwidth


----------



## Tommy_H (Apr 25, 2008)

Usually can start it once for good when I start it immediately upon booting up the PC. On subsequent program starts, the splash will not go away and has even crashed the whole PC a few times... 

Sometimes will not even start properly at least once, but will create the splash-not-go-away immediately, sometimes without any error notification, sometimes with saying some "file not found".

Out of interest trying to start it right now, and it works... this time. So very inconsistent results on my system.

But it's a pretty good show for such a small program... 

Edit: I also note that GPU temp under "Sensors" is showing 10 degrees cooler than what Nvidia Monitor is telling me. Nvidia Monitor however, is saying the same as the Gigabyte "Gamer HUD" tool that I have running for my Gigabyte NX88T512HP.


----------



## jbruneau (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone & Wizzard,

I am new to the techPowerUp! world, but not to computers. I have been reviewing with LAN Addict! for 5+ years now. It is good to see you all, and you seem to have a great little community going on here! Hopefully I can put in my 2 cents, and help out a few in any way that I can!

Now to the point, as this *is* the bug forum --> I just found out about GPU-z, and started using it during benchmark testing. I am not having any issues with reporting or anything, but I cannot use any version newer than 0.1.7.

What happens is that my system locks up solid, and I have to cold-boot it (hold the power button or just flip the 'ol switch). This happens with both 0.1.8 and 0.1.9. I have tried several builds that were custom-released for people in the forums but, unfortunately, no change.

This only happens on my desktop system, running WinXP Service Pack 3 with a BFG GeForce 8600GTS OC 256MB Card. I do not have any issues, with any version, on my Vista notebook with an ATI Radeon Mobility X200. I have not tried Vista on my desktop as of yet, but am willing to do so.

I don't mind using an old version, but it looks kind of bad in reviews, and I cannot use the reporting tool as it reports an old version. Any ideas Wizzard?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2008)

jbruneau said:


> What happens is that my system locks up solid, and I have to cold-boot it (hold the power button or just flip the 'ol switch).
> 
> This only happens on my desktop system, running WinXP Service Pack 3 with a BFG GeForce 8600GTS OC 256MB Card.



can you move put the card into another system and see if it works there? then try another card in your system and see if it works? trying to identify the problem here. any way to check if it's related to sp3 ?


----------



## jbruneau (Apr 28, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> can you move put the card into another system and see if it works there? then try another card in your system and see if it works? trying to identify the problem here. any way to check if it's related to sp3 ?



Hey Wizzard,

I would love to do that, unfortunately it is difficult ATM. I had another system here, but it was sold recently, and I no longer have a 2nd. My other machine is a notebook .

I can try an old PCI card I have kicking around here to see if it completes the initialization and loads the utility.

That will tell you if it is a card communication problem, or perhaps SP3 itself. No problems on any other benchmarking utilities or reporting utilities (Everest / Sandra / ATITool / NVMonitor / RivaTuner).

I'll report back with my findings as soon as I can.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> can you move put the card into another system and see if it works there? then try another card in your system and see if it works? trying to identify the problem here. any way to check if it's related to sp3 ?



happens in my rig to. i can open it once but if i open it again at any time while the computer is on...the system will freeze no mouse or anything cold boot is the only way Vista(vanilla and SP1) XP SP2 and 3


----------



## jbruneau (Apr 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> happens in my rig to. i can open it once but if i open it again at any time while the computer is on...the system will freeze no mouse or anything cold boot is the only way Vista XP SP2 and 3



I can't even open it once, it locks up solid on every launch.

Read through a Google search to rollback to good 'ol 0.1.7 and no problems at all (even after 20 'odd launches during overclock testing and snapshots, rofl)!


----------



## jbruneau (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Wizzard,

I just started browsing through the 0.1.8 Bugs Report section on the forum, the origional caused crashing just like 0.1.9 does (splash screen & complete system lockup w/o blue screen on startup), but the modded version is working fine!

Source:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=725795&postcount=36
http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/0GPU-Z.exe

I still cannot use 0.1.9 as it is from the download page.

Give you any ideas Wizzard?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 29, 2008)

GPU-Z doesn't report my card as running in PCI-E 2.0 and Everest does, Visiontek HD 3870, MSI K9A2 Platinum.  Screenies attached.


----------



## jbruneau (Apr 30, 2008)

Fixed, thx Wizzard!


----------



## Rennel (Apr 30, 2008)

After some experiments, the program still has "unknown" and "0" values. Using different driver versions has the same result. also tried reinstalling the os. my card is Palit 8800GT Super+ 1Gb. Is this a bug or a problem with my card? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2008)

Small bug.  Check the GPU Core clocks and tell me what you think.


----------



## Rennel (May 1, 2008)

Hers's the shot of the page, sir. Does it mean there's no problem with my card?


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 1, 2008)

Not so much a big, but a feature request. Please show the BIOS date as well as the BIOS revision number.  That would really help us build the BIOS download section... since it appears that sometimes the dates are later, the revision number isnt changed, but there ARE changes! Thanks!


----------



## Rennel (May 1, 2008)

Sir, where do I find the BIOS date and the BIOS revision number? Thanks.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 1, 2008)

At the moment, you need to download the BIOS using the little green icon in GPUZ next to BIOS verion box. Once saved on your HDD, run a bios editor, like RBE, and read what it says.

It's very convoluted. It would be better if W1z got GPUZ to show that info on the main (or second) screen.  W1z... perhaps another TAB with all the BIOS data being shown, ie. "Graphics card, BIOS, sensors, validation"


----------



## Rennel (May 1, 2008)

Already downloaded the BIOS using the little green icon in GPUZ next to BIOS version box. Don't know waht to do next. Please help. Thanks.

I found 3 BIOS matching my Videocard in the BIOS download section. Is it ok if I download a BIOS there and flash to mine? Will it solve my problem? If so, what steps should I make since I'm not that good in flashing.


----------

